# Professional Acrylic Paint Set



## nouveauartiste (Jul 2, 2018)

6 ML 12 Colors Professional Acrylic Paint Set($8.24 USD)!

This set is developed for students and artists who required dependable quality at an economical price. Each color is uniquely formulated to bring out the maximum brilliance and clarity of the individual pigment.

These are heavy-body acrylics with a buttery consistency for easy blending. Their heavy viscosity allows for thick, oil-like painting, retaining peaks and brush marks. They dry to a satin-matte finish, eliminating surface glare.

When dry, these acrylic paints are permanent, water-resistant, and flexible.

Grab Yours While Stock Lasts! 

OUR 5 POINT CUSTOMER PROMISE:

30 Day Money Back Guarantee
Delivery tracking with every order
Safe payments via Stripe, Amazon Pay, or PayPal
A real customer service contact
Free Shipping

Very high demand. We're working overtime to ensure your items get to you as soon as possible. Your order may take 2-4 weeks to arrive but is usually much faster.

https://nouveauartiste.com/collecti...6-ml-12-colors-professional-acrylic-paint-set


----------

